
Ask HN: How do you monetise your tech blog? - samrohn778
Do you use google ad-sense? How much does it makes for you? What are the other ways you monetise your site?
======
navjack27
I don't & I don't do any tracking. I respect anyone who decides to read what I
write. I'll make money if my articles end up getting me hired someplace.

